# إرادة مضيعة



## makala

هل بإمكان حضراتكم أن تفيدوني بمعنى "الإرادة مضيعة" و"عبث مضيع لغاية النوع" في هذا النص؟

فالإغواء كاف للأنثى، ولا حاجة
بها إلى الإرادة القاسرة. بل من العبث تزويدها بالإرادة التي تغلب بها الذكر عنوة؛
لأنها متى حملت كانت هذه الإرادة مضيعة طوال مدة الحمل بغري جدوى. على حين
أن الذكور قادرون إذا أدوا مطلب النوع مرة، أن يؤدوه مرات بلا عائق من التركيب
والتكوين، وليس هذا في حالة الأنثى بميسور على وجه من الوجوه

فإنما خلق تركيب الأنثى للاستجابة ولم يُخلق للابتداء والإرغام، وسر هذا
الخلق أن تزويد الأنثى بوظيفة الابتداء والإرغام عبث مضيع لغاية النوع، متى شغلت
بالحمل والرضاع، كما تشغل بهما حسب استعدادها في معظم الأوقات.


----------



## Mahaodeh

الكلمة هي مُضّيَعة، بفتح الياء وهي اسم المفعول من ضيّع يضيّع تضيّعا، أي يجعله يضيع بصورة مستمرّة

المقصود هنا أن الإرادة تضيع عند الحمل! لا أدري ما يقصد الكاتب بكلمة الإرادة.

من أين تأتين بمثل هذه الكتابات يا ملكة!


----------



## Mejeed

يظهر أن الكاتب يقصد بالإرادة هنا القدرة والغلبة ، أي أن تكون القدرة والغلبة للأنثى لا للرجل ، وذلك من قوله: (الإرادة التي تغلب بها الرجل عنوة) وهو يطرحها كإفتراض.


----------



## makala

ما فهمت مراده بعد. لماذا ليس للمرأة إرادة الغلبة؟ لمذا هي مضيعة عند الحمل لو زودت المرأة بمثل هذه الإرادة؟


----------



## Mejeed

يقصد أن الغلبة واقعا هي للذكور في المجتمعات على مستوى الأسرة والمجتمع ، وذلك بسبب الفوارق في التكوين والصفات الخَلْقية ، وهو يفترض أن الغلبة لو كانت للإناث فإن هذه الغلبة لن يكون لها وجود أو أثر عندما تنشغل بالحمل والرضاع.


----------



## Mahaodeh

makala said:


> ما فهمت مراده بعد. لماذا ليس للمرأة إرادة الغلبة؟ لمذا هي مضيعة عند الحمل لو زودت المرأة بمثل هذه الإرادة؟


لهذا سألتك من أين تأتين بمثل هذه الكتابات   
يبدو لي أنها تحتوي على أفكار قد عفى عليها الزمن


----------



## makala

على ماذا تعترض بالتفصيل؟ أنا لم أفهم المراد بعد. أنا غبي ربما.


----------



## Sun-Shine

هذه من مؤلفات العقاد لذا فهي صعبة الفهم في كثير من الأحيان 

التكوين الجسماني للمرأة يختلف عن الرجل
كما يقول الكاتب
الرجل لديه الإرادة (القدرة والغلبة) لذلك إذا أدى مطلب النوع فيمكنه أن يؤديه أكثر من مرة فهو جسمانيًا يستطيع
أما المرأة فعندما تصبح حاملًا فإن هذا قدر تحملها وليست مهيئة جسديًا لأكثر من هذا 
فإن كانت القدرة والغلبة لدى المرأة لكانت عبثًا إذ أنها لن تستفيد منها فجسدها يكفيه تحمل الحمل والرضاعة وتربية الصغار وتفكيرها ورغباتها تتغير في هذه الفترة بخلاف الرجل فتفكيره ورغباته لا تتغير  

@makala 
الفقرات السابقة خصوصًا الفصل الثاني "من الأخلاق" قد يوضح المقصود فهل يمكنك إدراج الرابط هنا من فضلك؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

.ها هو الرابط


----------

